
Biases of Fiction - gwern
http://www.overcomingbias.com/2012/12/biases-of-fiction.html
======
greenyoda
There seems to be an "i" missing in the URL. The correct URL appears to be:

[http://www.overcomingbias.com/2012/12/biases-of-
fiction.html](http://www.overcomingbias.com/2012/12/biases-of-fiction.html)

~~~
dang
Thanks, fixed.

